# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Guns Bet

## zencasino5

GunsBet (Ганс Бет казино) – тематическое казино, которое имеет свою историю, а также выбор персонажа. Вы не ослышались, во время регистрации учетной записи у вас будет возможность выбрать игрового персонажа, каждый из которых обладает своими бонусами и возможностями. Это одна из главных отличительных особенностей данного заведения. Да и вообще тематических заведений не так уж и много (к примеру, Боб казино). Перед обзором, сразу оставлю ссылку на данное игровое заведение: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Казино GunsBet не оставляет своих пользователей без подарков и использует широкую систему бонусов и поощрений. В нее можно включить бонусную программу, систему лояльности для постоянных игроков, промокоды для зарегистрированных пользователей, а также турниры, конкурсы и розыгрыши с реальными призами и подарками. Онлайн-казино Гансбет постоянно придумывает новые промо акции и уникальные бонусные предложения. Поэтому рекомендуем при регистрации подписаться на рассылки через электронную почту и SMS. Кстати, пару слов о регистрации, протекает она достаточно быстро. Достаточно кликнуть на сайте на кнопку регистрации и в пару кликов создать учетную запись. Останется пройти процедуру идентификации, или, как ее еще называют, верификации аккаунта. Но это делать не обязательно, однако, крайне рекомендуется для полноценной игры.

----------

